# PC fährt nicht mehr hoch



## KlaDi (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe vorhin versucht meinen Rechner einzuschalten und es passierte leider nicht viel außer, dass alle Lüfter sich drehen, die Dioden meines Rams leuchten, mein CD und DVD-Laufwerk und das wars. Jetzt hab ich einfach mal das BIOS ausgebaut und die Grafikkarte vom vom Strom getrennt und es kommen nicht mal BIOS-Piepstöne. Also hab ich die Batterie für gute 10 min rausgenommen und den Rechner vom Strom getrennt. Hat leider auch nix gebracht.
Woran kann das liegen? Ich vermute ja, dass das Netzteil nicht mehr genug Leistung bringt, da ich eine kurze und eine lange Kaltlichkathode angeschlossen habe und die lange Kaltlichtkathode flackert die ganze Zeit!?

Hat jemand ne Idee?

gruß klaus.


----------



## PC Heini (22. Mai 2010)

Na ja, könnte schon am Netzteil liegen. Gibt denn die Festplatte Anlaufgeräusche von sich?


----------



## KlaDi (22. Mai 2010)

Woran denkst Du könnte es noch liegen?

Die Festplatte läuft an. Mich wundert halt, das nichtmal das BIOS gestartet wird. Ich hab jetzt noch in anderen Foren gelesen, das oftmals die CPU dann defekt ist. Da ich weder das eine noch das andere testen kann, wollte ich jetzt erstmal eine neue CPU kaufen und dann weitersehen, im ungünstigsten Fall hab ich halt die schon aufgerüstet, was jetzt nicht unbedingt nötig gewesen wäre. Oder kann es noch was anderes sein?


----------



## PC Heini (22. Mai 2010)

Wenn das Bios nicht mal startet, kanns auch am Mainboard liegen. Zieh mal alle Stecker ab und setz die dann wieder auf. ( Ev ist auch ein Stecker korrodiert. )


----------



## KlaDi (22. Mai 2010)

Stecker abziehen und wieder aufstecken hat leider auch nicht gebracht. :-(


----------



## PC Heini (22. Mai 2010)

Dann lass mal diese Lampen weg und teste mit nem anderen passenden Netzteil. ( Ev von Kollegen ausleihen )


----------



## KlaDi (25. Mai 2010)

Hi PC Heini,

erstmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Ich hab das Netzteil getauscht und nun läuft wieder alles. Irgendwie muss das Alte nen Knacks bekommen haben. :-(

Dir auf jeden Fall vielen Dank.

Gruß Klaus.


----------

